# Small Scooter Engine Repair



## torvinecho (Dec 18, 2013)

Hey all! First post here, but I really need some help.

I recently bought a small 2-stroke scooter off a friend of mine to drive up the road to work and back home. The scooter needed a lot of work, mostly electrical. I managed to finish most of the electrical work (pretty good with that sort of stuff), but I've hit one snag I can't seem to pass.

There is no actual way to start the bike. The electric starter worked until recently and then completely died, because of the way the scooter is assembled there is literally no way for me to access and remove the electrical starter. The scooter came with a pull starter attached as a backup means of starting the engine, but my friend accidentally broke the engine pull mechanism (not just the cord) clear off the bike by trying to use it with too much force.

I'm trying to attach a new pull start, but can't make heads or tails of what I'm looking at and what I am missing. Since its a whole lot too complex to type out, I made a youtube video showing them problem, which can be found at the link below - 

youtube.com/watch?v=YfLy_EMAEp8 (add a before the link, had to do it this way since the site wouldn't let me post a URL for some reason, which is pretty inconvenient since I need the video to show the problem. design oversight I guess.) 

Now, my question is..what am I looking at, and how do I replace it? I know for a fact the bike runs if I can start it, and I am willing to spend money fixing it. What do I need to buy and how do I attach it to get the bike up and running? 

Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

What you're looking at, is a starter ratchet. The aluminum cup with the plastic dog in it are what the starter engages to crank it over. The dog, or pawl, is spring loaded allowing the starter pulley to rewind when it doesn't start (retraction), and when the engine is running the pawl is kept outward by centrifugal force.

Pushing the starter button doesn't diagnose anything...the electric starter may be fine, the question is, is it getting battery voltage when you depress the start button? Get your VOM out and test for batt. voltage at the starter or starter cable connection with the button depressed.

Many of these small scooters and bikes are made in China, or the engines are. That makes it very difficult to find parts. Some of the engines are either copied to some degree from redmax, or may in fact be parts of redmax engines. I know some parts will fit, but can't help you out much more than what I'm posting. The pull starter on an EBZ8050 (and numerous other EBZ models) has a ratchet system like your scooter, except it has 2 pawls not 1. You may be able to adapt one, from the looks of it you'd need a spacer to bring it out far enough. Can't say the mounting holes will line up though. Can't tell you the OD of the cup is the same, which would be necessary for the starter to work. The starter I speak of is part number 521629301 and is less than $30.


----------



## torvinecho (Dec 18, 2013)

That helps quite a bit, I'll run down and test the battery right now.

My question regarding the dog/pawl cup is...it doesn't appear to be spring loaded in any way. Its simply "screwed" into the engine, and once tightened it locks into place. Does that mean it is missing a component, or am I looking at it wrong? (I apologize if I am missing anything. Like I said, I know electrical, but as for mechanical I have no idea haha!)


----------



## torvinecho (Dec 18, 2013)

Also, my other question is..once I order the new part, how does it attach? Does it simply bolt on over the starter rachet or does it have to be attached to the pawl somehow? Sorry for so many questions, like I mentioned this stuff goes well over my head! haha


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

The aluminum "carrier" has a white plastic pawl in it. With mere light finger pressure you should be able to move it outward, and when released it should spring inward about 1/4 inch or so. That's what engages the starter, and to put a starter on with this type set up you pull the rope out and as you install the starter you feed the rope back in at the same time. This allows the pulley to push the pawl outward to it's "ready" position, else it may get pinched as it can swing up further than it needs to.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

torvinecho said:


> Also, my other question is..once I order the new part, how does it attach? Does it simply bolt on over the starter rachet or does it have to be attached to the pawl somehow? Sorry for so many questions, like I mentioned this stuff goes well over my head! haha


Like I said, you'd probably need a spacer of some type. The design on your engine would suggest it had a deep-body pull starter, or originally a spacer which may be missing or yet stuck/attached to the old starter.


----------



## Sir Thomas (Dec 7, 2013)

What brand, model and serial scooter and engine is it?


----------



## torvinecho (Dec 18, 2013)

Been messing with it, haven't manged to get a new starter on though. Looks to me like its missing a few things, probably the spacer you were talking about..

As for the brand, I have no clue. There are no brand markings, so I'm assuming it was home/custom made. :/


----------



## Sir Thomas (Dec 7, 2013)

torvinecho said:


> Been messing with it, haven't manged to get a new starter on though. Looks to me like its missing a few things, probably the spacer you were talking about..
> 
> As for the brand, I have no clue. There are no brand markings, so I'm assuming it was home/custom made. :/


No numbers stamped anywhere. Have you posted a picture?


----------

